# Online profile- what’s best?



## Soccerbabe3 (Oct 17, 2019)

Our dd’s club set up a base one on scout zone and got soccer. We have now had a call with NCSA and while their extra tools are cool, we don’t want to spend the extra money for them. We also heard about captain u. 
we are friends with a local college coach who said the emails are just way more effective. 

While I am sure this info is buried on the recruiting thread, I was wondering what your opinions are and what has worked for you? 
Our plan right now is for her to set up one of these free profiles and start emailing coaches. With the new recruiting rules she  doesn’t anticipate much feedback on the emails but to start getting her name on their lists. With showcases, if the colleges of interest attend, send another email with scheduling specifics of her games. 
Any insight?


----------



## outside! (Oct 17, 2019)

Non-generic emails from the player work best. Show some knowledge of their program. Send schedules. No need for online profiles.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2019)

Soccerbabe3 said:


> Our dd’s club set up a base one on scout zone and got soccer. We have now had a call with NCSA and while their extra tools are cool, we don’t want to spend the extra money for them. We also heard about captain u.
> we are friends with a local college coach who said the emails are just way more effective.
> 
> While I am sure this info is buried on the recruiting thread, I was wondering what your opinions are and what has worked for you?
> ...


We signed up for the free services from NCSA, which amounted to periodic explanations and reminders of what we should be doing and what  we should expect in the college recruiting process.


----------



## Brian Bugle (Oct 17, 2019)

Soccerbabe3 said:


> Our dd’s club set up a base one on scout zone and got soccer. We have now had a call with NCSA and while their extra tools are cool, we don’t want to spend the extra money for them. We also heard about captain u.
> we are friends with a local college coach who said the emails are just way more effective.
> 
> While I am sure this info is buried on the recruiting thread, I was wondering what your opinions are and what has worked for you?
> ...


Captain U & Scouting Zone provide some valuable info & tools but no matter how your daughter does it, she needs to send personalized emails and follow up. Be diligent and keep at it.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 17, 2019)

Captain U is garbage.  Don't pay for any service.  Our club provided us with College Fit Finder.  It was a good place to put all of your information.   Then you send a link in a personal email to the coaches of interest.   By far the best advice is to play on a team that plays in events attended by coaches.   Online profiles and camps are mostly a waste of time.  Your dd needs playing time with her team in front of coaches.


----------



## Dubs (Oct 22, 2019)

Soccerbabe3 said:


> Our dd’s club set up a base one on scout zone and got soccer. We have now had a call with NCSA and while their extra tools are cool, we don’t want to spend the extra money for them. We also heard about captain u.
> we are friends with a local college coach who said the emails are just way more effective.
> 
> While I am sure this info is buried on the recruiting thread, I was wondering what your opinions are and what has worked for you?
> ...


Agree with what has been said here.  Never pay for anything... not required.  Direct emails from your DD to the coaches of her schools of interest.  Give schedules of her games and when that particular team may be playing in your area.  Invite them.  Follow up as often as possible without being annoying.  Definitely take advantage of all the free stuff though.  Profiles for most of these sites are almost always free and can be leveraged when they linked with a specific event.  Add all the relevant info, soccer resume, grades and even upload a video if you have it.


----------

